
On the Merits of QUIC for HTTP - simonlindholm
http://bitsup.blogspot.com/2017/04/on-merits-of-quic-for-http.html
======
Matthias247
In the anticipation of a QUIC and HTTP over QUIC standard I'm wondering if
HTTP/2 will only be an interim protocol, which will be around for 2-5years,
but will no longer have a benefit after that.

I mean HTTP/1[.1] will basically be around forever, since it's super easy to
implement, works without encryption and is supported everywhere (dozens of
libraries available). HTTP/2 however is already hard to implement compared to
that - it needs an ALPN-ready TLS library, and flow control and multiplexing
is not easy. If it also has less benefit than QUIC (which will also be hard to
implement), then it's questionable why one should still implement and deploy
it in the future.

